# Need Feedback n New Ad Networks



## Chris H.

We recently started hosting advertising from 2 new ad networks.

Please let us know if you see any ads showing up that you feel are inappropriate for the site.

Some examples of the kinds of ads we don't want are ads for dating sites, websites that promote affairs, porn (obviously), mail-order brides, etc.

So far all of the ads I've seen appear to be pretty good.


----------



## Amplexor

"Lots of shiny, flashy thingies."


----------



## Chris H.

Hopefully they generate lots of green things.


----------



## Lon

While in the men's forum the filters at my workplace have already prevented one from downloading categorized as spam.


----------



## Almostrecovered

The one that moves a pencil thru a maze is annoying


----------



## Cosmos

I've seen one "Looking for an Asian Wife?" It appeared when I was on the main page. I'm also getting another for "Mate1.com."


----------



## Chris H.

Thanks, I'm still trying to track down where those are coming from.


----------



## Smoke

Cosmos said:


> I've seen one "Looking for an Asian Wife?" It appeared when I was on the main page. I'm also getting another for "Mate1.com."


Just saw that one too. It referenced the website "asianbeauties.com"


----------



## donavan12cute

just be good and hope it you will have a great it !


----------



## Almostrecovered

I clicked an ad and the site tried to sell me something


----------



## Smoke

Match.com has one running now. And one of the girls looks like my ex. PLEASE make it stop!!!


----------



## Chris H.

Thanks, I think I was able to block them. Let me know if you get any more like that.


----------



## Hope1964

I can still see match.com on the right hand side.


----------



## Hope1964

Yeah, match.com is still there.


----------



## Hope1964

Still there today.


----------



## Almostrecovered

take it as a sign and buy some matches


----------



## Hope1964

That match.com site kinda triggers me too. All online dating site ads do, and I don't know why they're on a marriage board site.


----------



## Chris H.

Made some more changes to our ad networks. Let me know if you see them again after today.


----------



## Hope1964

Match.com has only popped up once for me today, when I was replying to a thread.


----------



## Amplexor

Chris

There's one pointing to this service that might need to be reviewed.

Orient-Beauties

Comes up on the right hand side.


----------



## Chris H.

All right, I'm going to pause the network that doesn't give me much ad blocking control and see if that helps.


----------



## that_girl

All I'm seeing are ads for where I shop online 

THANK GOD that 'sex toy' ad is gone. I was tired of looking at that chick.


----------



## Chris H.

Ok, let's give it a few hours, and if anyone sees anything inappropriate, please post it here.

tg, not sure if those are gone completely, but they should definitely be showing a lot less.


----------



## Kylie84

Hi Chris
I am posting in here because i dont know how else to contact you, im new to the site. I was just after advise on how to change my user name. You can send me a private message i think. Thanks!


----------

